# 90 dg's scissor?



## MarcoB (27 Apr 2010)

Its pretty hard to prune back plants in front of the tank without a soaked armpit......
So im looking for a kinda scissor to prune plants horizontally. Does anyone know where to get one?
I can't find a proper tool for that type of pruning...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (27 Apr 2010)

MarcoB

Here are some scissors - http://www.mortonmedical.co.uk/DE_BAKEY ... p~1336.htm

After seeing the cost - I would put up with the wet arm + top.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Ajm200 (28 Apr 2010)

These?

http://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewItem.as ... rs&emvcc=0

I've taken to wearing a vest top and shiny plastic apron to work on my fishtank. Even with long handled scissors I end up soaked as the tank is extra deep..   DH and the kids think the outfit is hilarious but it works and the pinny was only 2.99 posted on eBay


----------



## ghostsword (29 Apr 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> MarcoB
> 
> Here are some scissors - http://www.mortonmedical.co.uk/DE_BAKEY ... p~1336.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks.. I may actually get them, they seem pretty good to trim carpets..


----------



## mi5haha (29 Apr 2010)

Jesus! Great prices. Similar things cost here around 7 pounds.


----------



## Ajm200 (29 Apr 2010)

These are a lot cheaper than the medical supply ones and in the uk so no long wait.

http://www.manicure4u.co.uk/toenail-sci ... p-130.html


----------



## MarcoB (29 Apr 2010)

Still the angle isn't right. Maybe I'll try to bend a straight scissor to create a "lawn" cutter


----------



## ghostsword (29 Apr 2010)

The manicure scissors look ok.. 

I am sure that if you try to bend a scissor it will break.


----------



## MarcoB (29 Apr 2010)

heating it redhot first of course!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks.. I may actually get them, they seem pretty good to trim carpets..


Purchased one last night, I do have a curved scissors but they have a small cutting front, this ones looks much bigger and for the price can't really loose much!


----------



## ghostsword (29 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, for that price one can not go wrong..


----------



## LondonDragon (16 May 2010)

After receiving my pair last week of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Live-Pla ... 2ead088673

I must say they are the best scissors I have ever used to trim mosses, stems and carpeting plants, well worth the money and one of the best scissors I have used.


----------

